# Which smoker do you prefer?



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

I've decided to break down and get a smoker this spring, which do you all have and use? I've looked at the Bradley, Smokevault, Weber, plus considered just buying nice Weber charcoal kettle and smoking it indirect, but am a little worried about not having enough time to really babysit the temperature. Any suggestions on what route to go? Thanks.


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

I got the Masterbuilt 30" electric smoker for Christmas this past year and have loved it. It fits more meat than I would have expected and holds the temperature pretty consistently.


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

+1 on the masterbuilt for the exact same reasons


----------



## trclements (Jan 17, 2012)

24" wide camp chef smokevault. You could fit two 20lb turkeys in it at the same time. I have one and it is awesome because unlike some of the more narrow ones you don't have to cut full racks of ribs in half to fit them in there. Not to mention Camp Chef is out of Logan, Utah.


----------



## Steveb (Sep 11, 2007)

Here's another vote for the Smoke Vault. I use the 24" also. I've done ribs, chicken, turkey, hamburgers, steak, brisket. Smoking onions, peppers and other veggies make for some good flavorings. You'll like any smoker you get.


----------



## devinaldo (Sep 21, 2012)

I agree I had an smaller electric smoker I could not adjust the heat and it was too eradicate with the temps. I just bought a new Masterbuilt 30" also I love the ability to set the time, temp, there is an internal meat thermometer all without breaking the bank!


----------



## sknabnoj (Nov 29, 2012)

What is your budget?


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

sknabnoj said:


> What is your budget?


$500. Whatever I don't spend on this goes to the new Benelli Super Vinci fund though, so if I can find something less than that I'd be happy.


----------



## sknabnoj (Nov 29, 2012)

Greenhead_Slayer said:


> $500. Whatever I don't spend on this goes to the new Benelli Super Vinci fund though, so if I can find something less than that I'd be happy.


Honestly, I had an electric smoker for a while but, I ended up growing out of it, both in taste and space. I think you should build an Ugly Drum Smoker... Look them up on bbqbrethren.com, there is a huge cult following behind these things. You can buy a kit only that runs about $125.00 plus the cost of the drum or you can just piece it together for around the same price, maybe a little cheaper including the drum. Anyway, I love having more room and honestly the temp control is not bad at all. Once you get the hang of it (which doesn't take that long) you can leave it overnight no problems.

I sold my electric smoker and never looked back. If you would like to take my UDS (Ugly Drum Smoker) for a ride, I'm in Provo and would be happy to let you check it out.


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

Weber Smokey Mountain.

Go to www.virtualweberbullet.com for interesting discussions about smokers.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I asked the same question on here a few years ago and Gumbo set me straight on the UDS. I have loved it, cost of about $75 and very cool using something that I made myself. I had a Traeger for about 7 days, what a crappy thing. It was the smaller model and was worthless.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

I've got an electric smoker from Cajun Injector (made by masterbuilt). Its not great. Heat control is not consistent and the actual temp is way off from the settings. This is my 2nd electric smoker and both had the same issue with the meat on the bottom racks getting done way faster then the top racks. I found a suggestion to put a floor tile over the heating element to help disperse the heat and it did a little. If I have a lot of meat/fish in the smoker, I have to rearrange the racks during smoking to make sure everything gets done evenly.

Are you guys having the same issues with the 30" Masterbuilt?


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

I have a Lure Jensen Little Chief electric I use for fish and jerky and a 30" gas Smoke Hollow for ribs and such.
Both do just fine although temperature is a bother if there is any wind. The gas smoker has about a two quart water tray that helps quite a bit and adds moisture to the air inside during cooking.
Get a remote thermometer of some sort to monitor the temperature in the smoker (at the same level as the meat) and one to measure the temp inside the meat. I use an instant read Thermapen for the meat.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Here is why I have a camp chef- and like it. Good smoker- pretty easy temp control with propane- smoked everything from pork loins to turkey to fish-- after 3 years I have a flame coming out of the bottom housing. I email them and explain the problem and ask if I can buy the entire bottom unit which is everything but the housing. The customer rep says no problem and I said I would be over at lunch. They gave me everything including the propane hose hook up- free - pretty tough to beat that type of customer service.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

gdog said:


> I've got an electric smoker from Cajun Injector (made by masterbuilt). Its not great. Heat control is not consistent and the actual temp is way off from the settings. This is my 2nd electric smoker and both had the same issue with the meat on the bottom racks getting done way faster then the top racks. I found a suggestion to put a floor tile over the heating element to help disperse the heat and it did a little. If I have a lot of meat/fish in the smoker, I have to rearrange the racks during smoking to make sure everything gets done evenly.
> 
> Are you guys having the same issues with the 30" Masterbuilt?


I've never had an issue with my master built. Going on 4 years now. It gets a lot of use.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Packfish said:


> Here is why I have a camp chef- and like it. Good smoker- pretty easy temp control with propane- smoked everything from pork loins to turkey to fish-- after 3 years I have a flame coming out of the bottom housing. I email them and explain the problem and ask if I can buy the entire bottom unit which is everything but the housing. The customer rep says no problem and I said I would be over at lunch. They gave me everything including the propane hose hook up- free - pretty tough to beat that type of customer service.


How much propane does that burn through if you're smoking something for 12 hours?


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I know I have done a pork loin and 2 different times done salmon this year- so we are talking basically a total of very close to 12 hours- I just went out and picked up the tank- easily 3/4 full still.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> I've never had an issue with my master built. Going on 4 years now. It gets a lot of use.


Hows the temp control? Do you put another thermometer in the smoker and compare to your smoker settings? Close?

I can deal with the temp difference...I adjust it accordingly, but the uneven heat from bottom to top is a pain, especially when you load up all the racks. Do you have this issue at all?


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

gdog said:


> Hows the temp control? Do you put another thermometer in the smoker and compare to your smoker settings? Close?
> 
> I can deal with the temp difference...I adjust it accordingly, but the uneven heat from bottom to top is a pain, especially when you load up all the racks. Do you have this issue at all?


I monitor the inside them as well as meat temp as I've heard this is an issue. Never had a problem with mine.


----------

